# geschwollene sehnen handfläche



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juni 2013)

guten tag!

ich habe vor ca. einem 3/4 jahr mit dem trialen angefangen. ich fahre schon etwa seit 10 jahren mtb im dh- und fr-bereich. in den letzten monaten habe ich das problem, dass auf beiden händen die sehnen in der handfläche angeschwollen sind und weh tun. das ist jeweils eine sehne, die am nächsten zum lenker-ende liegt. ich habe das trailen vorerst eingestellt (ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass es am trialen liegt) und überlege mir sogar komplett aufzuhören, da ich noch meinen normalen mtb-aktivitäten nachgehen will. und das ist mir sogar wichtiger als das trialen. die schwellung ist auch nach einigen monaten ohne trialen nur wenig besser geworden. der arzt sagt, ich solls beobachten, konnte aber so weit wenig sinnvolles dazusagen.

kennt einer von euch das problem? kann man das evtl. durch änderungen am bike reduzieren oder sogar beheben? fahre ein echo lite 20" komplett bike von 2012.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2013)

Hast Du mal die Griffe gewechselt? Ich bin von Gummi zu dicken Schaumstoff gewechselt. Hab eine ziemliche hohe Handkraft (bis zur Verkrampfung), seit dem keinerlei Probleme mit schmerzenden Händen. 

Ehrlich gesagt, lass es mit dem Trial. Die Gesundheit geht vor und wie Du selber sagst, es gibt wichtigeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juni 2013)

griffe habe ich schon gewechselt. hatte vorher diese echo gummi-griffe. jetzt habe ich son recht hochwertiges tennisschläger-band 2x rumgewickelt - ist nicht besser geworden.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Juni 2013)

Das Tennisschläger Band ist auch nicht empfehlenswert, versuchs mal mit Schaumstoff Griffen und/oder Handschuhen.




http://www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Juni 2013)

Fr/DH ist natürlich noch etwas gedämpfter (Denk ich mal). Wenn Dir die Ärzte nicht helfen können, dann macht es auch wenig Sinn. Du weißt woher es kommt. Bei so einem langen Zeitraum kann man auch nicht gerade von "den Anfängen" sprechen. 

Vielleicht kann ja hier noch jemand mit Erfahrungen aufwerten.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juni 2013)

Also ich denke, dass der Lenker auch einen nicht unwesentlichen Einfluss hat. Vor allem der Backsweep kann bestimmt zu ungünstigen Handstellungen führen. Ggf auch mal über einen anderen Lenker nachdenken.

Ich selber fahre vor allem sehr dicke Griffe.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juni 2013)

der unterschied zum dh ist im wesentlichen, dass man im dh den lenker eher locker festhält und die schläge aufnehmen muss. klar muss man des öfteren am lenker ziehen für bunny hops, aber weit weit weniger oft als im trialen. ich denke, die schwellung kommt durch überlastung ist irgendeiner form durch ständiges festkrallen des lenkers. letzteres ist sicher ein anfänger-problem.

vielleicht hilft lenker kürzen? am bike ist ein ungekürzter echo-lenker in 760-er breite montiert. dabei bin ich nur knapp 1,70 groß. im dh funktionierts, aber beim trialen, wenn man oft am lenker zieht (vor allem bei backwheel-hops), konnte das probleme verursachen. beim druck, so wie im dh, wird eher die daumen-gegend beansprucht.


----------



## CONNEX8M (14. Juni 2013)

Da ja rund 20 Muskeln die Hand bewegen, ist eine Ferndiagnose recht ungenau. Was steht denn da im Befund? Wenn keiner vorhanden, dann bitte einen vom Arzt holen!

Wenn es eine Sehne ist, so muss man Wissen, dass eine Sehne der bindgewebige Fortsatz der Muskulatur ist. Bei einer Überbelastung kommt es zumeist zu einer sogenannten Insertionstendopathie. Da es WIKI gibt, muss ich es nicht weiter erklären.

Durch funktionales Training und Aufbau von Muskulatur (auch Antagonisten und Synergisten) kann man dieses Problem relativ schnell aus der Welt schaffen. Also ab zum Physiotherapeuten!

Natürlich und überhaupt sind die weiteren Tips wie Lenker, Griffe, Haltung und Arbeit auf dem Rad auch zu verändern.


----------



## family-biker (14. Juni 2013)

wie ist denn dein lenker vom winkel her eingestellt?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juni 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> wie ist denn dein lenker vom winkel her eingestellt?



hatte den lenker erst im "trial-style" nach vorne gedreht. im moment habs ichs eher gemäßigt - wenn man von der seite guckt, ist der innere abschnitt des lenkers, welcher im vorbau steckt, etwa senkrecht.


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch Probleme mit den Handgelenken, habe meinen Lenker heute auch mal wieder "normal" eingestellt. Ich finde zwar, dass es sich sonst besser fahren lässt, bringt aber alles nix, wenn man nur Schmerzen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (14. Juni 2013)

*@alex m.*

Kenne ich nur zu gut.
Ich habe sogar Arthritis. Vergiss es Rat von einem Arzt zu bekommen.
Die verstehen unter Radsport eben nur Tourenfahren und alles was sich im 
Gelände abspielt ist Teufelszeug....

Ich kann hier nur für mich sprechen, dir aber evtl helfen. 
Die folgenden Übungen und Präperate helfen mir als alter Trial Sack mit 37 wieder
diesen Sport ausüben zu können. Zwar nicht mehr täglich aber 3 mal die Woche 
a 3 Stunden....

*Finger*

Zunächst solltest du Anzeichen wie geschwollene Hände und Sehnen ernst nehmen !!!
Das heisst, mach Pause. ja ich weiß es macht Spass und man will fahren. Geht mir 
auch immer so, aber was nutzt es, wenn du dann nie wieder fahren kannst ? Weniger 
ist mehr. Gegen geschwollene Sehnen und Fingergelenke hilft bei mir folgendes Training.
Ich habe mir aus dem Sanitätsgeschäft solche Silikoneier gekauft. Nein keine Hodenprothesen  Diese sind einfach zu kneten. Das mache ich tägliche mit beiden Händen. Immer so ca 10 Minuten, oder aber während eines Filmes auch über einen längeren Zeitraum. Aber keine hohen Kräfte. Ich creme danach meine Finger immer mit Teufelskrallencreme ein. Diese riecht sehr gut, kühlt noch besser und entspannt die Gelenke bzw Sehnen, Muskeln.

*Handgelenke*

Ich habe mir dafür so einen Powerball, Gyrotwister gekauft.
Damit übe, spiele ich immer herum, wenn ich alleine bin. Das Teil macht süchtig und ist
höllisch laut  Immer so knappe 10 Minuten mit beiden Händen. Die Drehzal aber
nicht als Ziel setzen, denn bei ca 20 000 RPM entstehen Kräfte bis zu 16 Kilo, was bei
falsche Haltung deiner Schultermuskulatur und Gelenken nicht so gut tut. Ebenfalls
habe ich aus dem Fitness Body Builder Store so einen fetten roten Gummiring gekauft.
POWER GRIP. Kneten stärkt das Handgelenk. ACHTUNG !!! Diese Übung nur machen wenn
die Fingergelenke nicht Probleme bereiten oder sich gerade in einem Problemschub befinden. Auch hier gilt nach dem Training Teufelskrallensalbe drauf und entspannen.
*
Schulter und Rückenmuskulatur*

Für diesen Bereich habe ich bei Amazon für knappe 50 Euro so eine Klimmzugstange
die man in den Türrahmen einhängen kann gekauft. Immer wenn ich in die Küche gehe wo dieses Teil hängt, hänge ich mich ran. Ziehe mich einmal bis auf mittlere Höhe und lasse mich dann komplett hängen. Entspanne dabei den Rumpf und den Rücken. ACHTUNG Knie anziehen, weil Fußboden im Weg  Was hier ein sehr nützliches ADDON sein kann nennt sich Frau oder Freundin. Vor allem, wenn diese das Plug In Massieren beherrscht. Nach dem Rückentraining sich massieren lassen ist sehr wichtig.

Zusätzlich sollte man Hüften, Bauch nicht ausser acht lassen.
Immer schön viel stretchen und dehnen. Auch wenn es nervt.
Euer Körper und Bike wird es euch danken. Trial ist für den Körper bei weitem nicht
solch eine monotone Dauerbelastung, wie beim Downhillshreddern. Mal exreme Drops
davon ausgenommen. Die meisten Belastungen gehen auf die Schulter und Unterarmmuskulatur via Zugbelastung ist eher einem Turner am Reck gleichzusetzen.
Ich war bei unzähligen Orthopäden. ...

Guten Tag ich mache Trial Sport und habe xyz Probleme....

Doc. Lenkerwinkel umstellen. Andere Griffe.....

Schwarz / weis Denken eben.

Hilf dir selbst und zelebriere den Sport neu.
Mir geht es nicht perfekt und es frustriert mich ungemein, wenn ich merke ok es ist Zeit
nach hause zu gehen. Morgen kann ich nicht fahren... aber ich trainier in diesen Tagen 
danach sehr viel und freue mich auf den Tag wo ich fahren kann immer extremst.

Noch ein Tip !
Zu Beginn kannst du auch über Nacht deine Hände mit einem Teufelskrallensalbenverband 
einbinden. Siehst zwar dann aus wie ein Brandopfer, aber es hilft und es sieht ja nachts keiner 

Bei Fragen melden....

Hoffe ich konnte ein paar Tips einwerfen.


Gruesse


----------



## family-biker (14. Juni 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> hatte den lenker erst im "trial-style" nach vorne gedreht. im moment habs ichs eher gemäßigt - wenn man von der seite guckt, ist der innere abschnitt des lenkers, welcher im vorbau steckt, etwa senkrecht.




ich hab z.b. einen diskusriss im rechten handgelenk.ich muss meinen lenker so einstellen,dass er mit dem teil,welches du benannt hast,mit der gabel fluchtet,sonst hab ich am tag nach ner session übelst probleme.
was mir vor dieser art einstellung geholfen hat,war ein syntace vro sytem,da konnte ich die klemmen nach vone drehen und den sweep getrennt einstellen,war super.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Juni 2013)

@Mulholland

mit dem arzt habe ich ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht. ich habe versucht zu erklären, dass ich auf dem fahrrad hüpfe und dabei ständig den lenker festhalten muss und dran ziehen muss. die antwort lautete dann, dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass man sowas von ein bisschen fahrradfahren bekommt.  da kann man sich schon fragen, ob die überhaupt zuhören, wenn man ihnen was erzählt.

ein kumpel von mir ist physio-therapeut. er fährt auch dh. er meinte, man kann da eh nichts machen, außer zu operieren. das ist wohl ein schaden, der durch hohe belastungen zusammen mit der erblichen veranlagung zustande kommt. er hat das auch, obwohl er kein trial macht. ich bin mir daher nicht sicher, ob da irgendein training hilft. habe ja beim normalen fahren überhaupt keine probleme, selbst mit dem handgelenk, das ich mir schon mal gebrochen habe. trotzdem vielen dank für die tipps, das eine oder das andere werde sicher ausprobieren. ich werde versuchen, eine zweite meinung von einem kompetenteren arzt einzuholen, bevor ich weitermache.


----------



## family-biker (17. Juni 2013)

@alex m.

versuch mal wirklich deinen lenker in einer linie mit der gabel einzustellen,wenn sich der druck/zug auf alle handsehnen und -knochen gleichmässig verteilt kann es durchaus sein,dass die reizschwelle deiner erkrankung unterschritten bleibt und du weiterfahren kannst.
muss man halt mit dem passenden vorbau auf die alte reachweite einstellen,damit das bike nicht gefühlt zu kurz wird


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Juni 2013)

Stell auch mal ein wenig die Bremshebel um. Das könnte ebenso Verbesserungen schaffen.


----------

